# Breeders in Maine



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to the forum from another Mainiac. The breeder I got one of my goldens from is no longer breeding and my other golden is a rescue. I would contact Pine Tree Golden Retriever Breeder Directory for a breeder recommendation. Also check out our "Puppy Buyers Fact Checker" so you can ask the right questions of the breeder.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I would definitely start with Pine Tree GRC. Please also familiarize yourself with the GRCA's guide to choosing a reputable breeder.

There are some extraordinarily good breeders in Maine if you're willing to work through referrals and be a little patient to find the right breeder and the right litter. There are also plenty of people breeding for money instead of for health, longevity, temperament, and intelligence. Some folks have great PR and glitzy websites, but they don't follow all the ethical guidelines of a great breeder.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Hello fellow mainer, i live in eliot, my last two goldens came from mary thompson, of brewer, her co owner is breeding , cyrille is her name, also one person she knows is als, breeding to midas, marys male, dad of my spirit, email is, [email protected], good breeders, do all clearences.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Welcome from another member just across the river!

Maine has some good breeders and some that talk the talk but do not walk the walk...(some of them quite close to Bangor!).
If you can expand your search to include NH, MA, VT and Atlantic Canada your choices go up exponentially.

PLEASE keep in mind that you, your wife as well as your pup deserve the best shot at a long healthy life...
There are TONS of threads here that are going to lead you to the perfect breeder and the perfect puppy.
Please take the time to look around and ask tons of questions...


----------



## secretspot (Mar 11, 2011)

Liberty,

Since I cannot PM yet, would you mind PMing me your email address so I can ask you some questions about your Golden's? I tried to PM you before I posted and it wouldn't work.

Thank you!


----------



## secretspot (Mar 11, 2011)

Also, thank you for suggesting PTGRC. I emailed them yesterday after reading about them through this site.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Maybe i should move up there, no one on here is from eliot, kittery, york, more on from bangor, brewer area.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Hello from another Mainer! We live in Hampden and I grew up in Bangor. I know that the breeder we got our boys from has a litter right now that is about 6-7 weeks old, but I'm pretty sure they are all spoken for at this point. Don't limit your search just to Maine. There are plenty of great breeders all over New England and even in Canada.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

When you contact a breeder make sure FINAL clearances(hips, elbows) are done no earlier than 24 months. An eye clearance needs to be done yearly. And a cardiac clearance should be 12 months of age or greater. If it is an OFA cardiac clearance and it is followed with a "P" that it a practitioner clearance. You want an OFA cardiac clearance followed by a "C", that means a cardiologist did it. Beware of many breeders in Maine who do not follow these practices. And make sure that not just the parents have clearances, but many generations behind them. I also recommend that you look for title etc in the pedigree.... ask the question, "Why did you breed these two dogs?"


----------



## secretspot (Mar 11, 2011)

These are all great things to know. Can you all please PM me some reputable breeders so I can start researching? We are willing to travel to MA/NH/Canada. Thank you!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Kelore
Brookshire
Sunkissed


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Don't think my PM's are going thru: NH: Watersedge Kennel(Bow, NH), Profile Goldens, Sunkissed Goldens. Also check with Yankee Golden Retriever Club. And pay heed to my recommendations re: clearances. You can always verify clearances on Orthopedic Foundation for Animals and verify pedigrees on K9DATA.COM Home Page.


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

I've seen some beautiful dogs from Kelore in Maine.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Trowsnest and Eastshore are in NH and both have English type ..... I am also in NH but have no litters planned until next year


----------



## bowdense (Feb 22, 2011)

*Breeder in Maine*

I live in southern Maine and we are also hunting for a Golden pup. We are hoping to get him in July. I was wondering if you had decided where you will be getting yours.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I would love to meet anyone in southern maine, that has goldens, that would like to meet me, if around the kittery maine area.


----------



## *Brady* (Jun 18, 2009)

My boy is from Goldworks/Kelore, and if I had to go back in time and do it all over again, I wouldn't change a thing. Actually, I would. I'd get 2.  Nothing but good things to say!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Have you considered going to a Golden Retriever Rescue?


----------



## shankwheat (Dec 23, 2011)

Stay away from this breeder in Maine - had a really bad experience with her

Denise Blanchette Goldens of Country Acres


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sorry to hear that. What happened? I do not think she is a member of Golden Retriever Club Of Maine,inc(?).


----------



## lpbritt (Mar 28, 2008)

*Trowsnest*

My golden, Ellie, is a Trowsnest golden. Marge Trowbridge in NH was the sires' owner. Her rep is outstanding and my Ellie is outstanding.

I'm from Rochester NH. I had heard so many good things about her dogs that I knew that's where I wanted mine to come from. You can check out her web site at www.trowsnestgoldens.com.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Denise is a member of the new club in Maine.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Shank wheat, can you elaborate?


----------



## shankwheat (Dec 23, 2011)

Denise was just a horrible person to deal with since the minute I met her - rude, nasty and really seems to be focused only on making money. She seems to have new litters constantly which makes me highly supicious. Her home was filthy as well. I asked other breeders in Maine about her and none of them would recommend her either.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Sorry to hear that. She is a member of our new club in Maine. It looks like she has gotten dogs from people who are no longer breeding Goldens.


----------



## Kelore (Dec 6, 2010)

Are you sure she is a member of the Maine Club?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I do not think she is.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Yes, I was wrong about that...still see her at the Pine Tree Eye clinic..


----------



## tierragoldenlover (Jan 23, 2014)

Hello I'm new to the golden retriever forum as well and I'm looking to get a golden in 2015/2016 ,does anyone have breeder recommendations ? Please private message me! Thank you


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

LibertyME on this forum is also Maine Golden Retriever Club's puppy referal person. 

Breeder Referrals - Maine Golden Retriever Club


----------



## jordan (Sep 19, 2010)

Would you be able to list the dam of your Leo. I am interested in a Golden and am curious as to your boys breeding. Am also curious about this particular breeder Goldens of Country Acres. Thank you.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Goldens of Country Acres appears to do all clearances but no DNA testing. Only 2 are current on eye exams and guessing this is who they are breeding. 
I don't know this breeder, just reviewing data... a little curious as to why they don't seem to do anything with their dogs so maybe someone that knows them has more info. 
My questions to them would be how & where do you raise the pups? do you do temperament testing? Vet checks before going home? contract? what age do you send them home? what do you feed? How often do you breed? 
Good luck and hope it all works out for you.


----------

